
Two-Thirds of Earliest Tesla Drivetrains Fail in 60,000 Miles - ck2
https://www.yahoo.com/autos/two-thirds-of-earliest-tesla-drivetrains-to-fail-201137486.html
======
ck2
I guess we should thank the owners for beta testing for late adopters.

If Tesla covers them under warranty I guess the only problem is inconvenience
and hassle for the owners. If not, Tesla is going to probably have a much
bigger problem.

